# Alphacool zeigt Eisschicht



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sommer kommt und Alphacool bringt euch Eisschichten. Mit einer Eisschicht umgeht ihr in Zukunft das Problem von schmierender Wärmeleitpaste oder Wärmeleitpads die einfach nicht die Leistung erbringen die ihr erwartet.

Die Eisschicht erscheint in diversen Größen und Leistungsstärken um jeden Bedarf abdecken zu können. Bei den Leistungen bietet Alphacool Versionen mit 11 W/mk, 14 W/mK und das stärksten Modell mit 17 W/mK an. 
Damit die Größe passt, bieten wir zwei Grundgrößen mit drei Stärken an. Damit haben alle Kunden die Wahl zwischen 100 x 100 mm oder 120 x 20 mm in den Stärken 0,5 mm, 1,0 mm und 1,5 mm. 
Die Eisschlicht ist die ideale Wahl für CPUs und GPUs.

Mehr Informationen findet ihr in unserem Shop: Aquatuning/Eisschicht


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2015)

Soll das ein Wärmeleitpad sein ... ?   

Wäre ja eine tolle Information, uns auch zu sagen was "Eisschicht" überhaupt ist


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juni 2015)

Die inkonsistente und in der Grafik falsche Verwendung des Buchstabens k für Kelvin trägt auch nicht zur Klarheit bei 

(*W*att/(*m*eter**K*elvin) ist die Einheit für Wärmeleitfähigkeit)


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Ich war mir sicher... das Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 

@NCphalon
Seltsam.. die Weltweite Angabe wird immer in W/mK gemacht


----------



## Wortakrobat (9. Juni 2015)

Preislich wirds mir da aber auch eisig....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Die sind ja auch eher für High End Anwender oder eben unsere Industriekunden


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juni 2015)

Also die Preise sind ja mal Astronomisch, da bleib ich lieber bei der Konkurenz, ausserdem bezweifel ich die Angabe der Wärmeleitfähigkeit, die wären um den Faktor 2 besser als jede erhältliche Wärmeleitpaste (mit Ausnahme von Flüssigmetall) und selbst besser als Graphitfolien.

Halte ich für nicht möglich mit einem Wärmeleitpad.

Ausserdem fehlt mir irgendwie die Angabe ob das Material elektrisch isolierend ist oder nicht, wenn es das wäre, glaub ich noch viel weniger daran das die Angaben zur Wärmeleitfähigkeit den Tatsachen entsprechen.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2015)

"Leicht haftend" bedeuted, ich kann damit auch mal einen passiven Kühlkörper kleineren Kalibers auf einen IC draufpappen und in senkrechter Lage betreiben? Oder sitze ich hier einem Irrtum auf?


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich war mir sicher... das Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte


Das Bild zeigt eine rechteckige graue Fläche ... 


Die angegebene Leitfähigkeit wäre wirklich extrem gut, dazu will ich aber erstmal ein paar unabhängige Tests sehen. 

Falls das stimmt, wären hohe Preise auch gerechtfertigt,  aber 100+ € sind doch ein bisschen außerhalb des Rahmens.  Die kann man besser in einen größeren Kühler oder bessere Lüfter stecken;  bei dünnen Übertragungsmaterialien ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit erwiesenermaßen nicht besonders ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

@Jeretxxo
Glauben heißt nicht wissen. Früher war man sich 100%ig Sicher,  dass Gescwindigkeiten über 30 km/h tötlich für den Menschen sind. Auch glauben bis heute noch viele das wir nicht auf dem Mond waren ect. Würde unsere Welt nur auf dem Glauben basieren, könnten wir einpacken und zurück zur Steinzeit gehen. 
Die Preise kommen nicht von ungefähr, es sind sehr spezielle Wärmeleitpads und wir haben genügend andere normal im Programm. Die Zeiten in denen Wärmeleitpads hinter Wärmeleitpasten hinter her hinken ist schlichtweg vorbei. 

@Kusanar
Leicht Haftend bedeutet nur, dass sie eben leicht klebrig sind wenn man sie anfasst. Es bedeutet nicht, dass sie Kühlkörper dauerhaft halten können. Das ist ein wenig schwierig akkurat zu umschreiben damit es alle vertehen, das gebe ich gerne zu. In Kurzform, dein Vorhaben ist damit nicht möglich.

@Stryke
Das Bild einer CPU zeigt auch nur einen viereckigen silbernen "Kasten" mit oft grüner Umrandung  

Es testet ja kaum eine Seite noch WLPs oder Wärmeleitpads. Manche machen es im Jahresrythmus, andere alle Jahre wieder. Ich wäre froh wenn ich gute Tests hätte  Aber es will ja keiner.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es testet ja kaum eine Seite noch WLPs oder Wärmeleitpads. Manche machen es im Jahresrythmus, andere alle Jahre wieder. Ich wäre froh wenn ich gute Tests hätte  Aber es will ja keiner.



Kannst dich ja mal an PCGH wenden. Dann sehen wir auch mal was anderes in den News als "Grafikvergleich Witcher 19", "2 sec. Vorschaufilm Spiel XYZ" oder "Die besten Tore aus FIFA 2035 Folge 978"...


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Jeretxxo
> Glauben heißt nicht wissen. Früher war man sich 100%ig Sicher,  dass Gescwindigkeiten über 30 km/h tötlich für den Menschen sind. Auch glauben bis heute noch viele das wir nicht auf dem Mond waren ect. Würde unsere Welt nur auf dem Glauben basieren, könnten wir einpacken und zurück zur Steinzeit gehen.
> Die Preise kommen nicht von ungefähr, es sind sehr spezielle Wärmeleitpads und wir haben genügend andere normal im Programm. Die Zeiten in denen Wärmeleitpads hinter Wärmeleitpasten hinter her hinken ist schlichtweg vorbei.



Sagt immernoch nichts über die Elektrischen Eigenschaften das Materials aus.

Und woher soll man denn wissen, wie die Wärmleiteigenschaften sind, wenn es dazu noch keinen unabhängigen Test gibt?
Dann heißt es eben glauben und sich auf Erfahrungen mit Wärmeleitpads berufen, die allermeisten Pads hinken eben doch noch den Wärmeleitpasten nach,
da kann man nicht behaupten, die Zeiten sind vorbei, nur weil mal ein hochpreisiges "Premium" Produkt aus der Masse hervorsticht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Ein hochpreisiges Premiumprodukt ebnet meist den Weg zur Massenproduktion. Über kurz oder lang, wird es deutlich mehr Pads geben. Das liegt auch schon daran, dass sich jeder Systemfertiger solche Pads wünscht, weil sie einfacher zu verbauen sind. 
Haben wir bisher jemals falsche Angaben zu unseren Produkten gemacht? Besonders bei solchen Werten? 

Die Pads leiten keinerlei Strom. Der Fertiger ist Jujipoly, wer sich auskennt, weiß das diese Firma eine ganz andere Liga in diesem Bereich ist.

@Kusanar
auch PCGH testet derartiges grob einmal im Jahr  Aber wenn sie möchten, können sie morgen ... ok.. übermorgen Samples haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

Oha bei den Preisen überlegt man sich 2x wie oft man sein Kühler demontiert  

Die sind doch nur einmal verwendbar oder? Gibt es schon Werte um wieviel ° man damit die Temperaturen verbessern kann? 

Tests müssen schnell her, das klingt alles sehr interessant!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Wärmeleitpds sind immer Einmalartikel. Zumindest kenne ich kein Pad das man offiziell abziehen und wiederverwenden kann, du? 

Um wieviel sich die Temperaturen verbessern kann man pauschal überhaupt nicht sagen. Das ist abhängig von der Wärmequelle und deren Form. Dazu kommt noch der aufgesetzte Kühler ect. Natürlich darf man keine Wunder erwarten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, der Nicht OCler wird kaum einen Unterschied erleben, aber bei z.B. einem i5 4440 würde wohl auch keine 300€ Wakü einen Sinn machen. Ganz anders sieht es bei stark Übertakteten Systemen aus. Aber auch hier kann man pauschal nichts sagen. 

Jaaaa.... wo sind denn die Tester. Alle wollen Tests lesen und im Gegenzug beschweren sich alle Redaktionen bei mir, ihnen gehen die Tester aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

Jein, ich habe bei Wasserkühlern diese ollen Gummipads für die Spawas und RAM`s wiederbenutzt ja, ging problemlos  
Aber ansonsten hatte ich nie mit den Dingern zutun, da WLP ja immer "das Maß das Dinge" war. 

Mein 4790K würde sich jedenfalls über niedrigere Temps freuen, aber für 2° Unterschied zu meiner MX2 bezahle ich bestimmt keine 40€ 
Das Verhältnis muss da einfach stimmen 




Habt ihr keinen Praktikant der mal ein Tag lang Tests durchführen kann? Muss ja nicht immer nur stupides Boden wischen im Lager sein


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Offiziell kann man WLPs nicht noch mal verwenden. Was man beim herumprobieren erreicht und kann, ist eine andere Sache. Nur wenn ich mich hier hinstelle "Es geht, kannst du wiederverwenden" dann habe ich in einer Stunde die ersten Beschwerden, dass es eben nicht geht. In der Regel zieht man die ab - wie Gummi, das stimmt - legt sie beiseite, da werden die dreckig dann hält der Kleber nicht mehr richtig oder die Wärmeleitfähigkeit sinkt. 
Aber privat habe ich das auch schon so gemacht, nur raten möchte ich es keinem.

Ganz ehrlich, bei einem Luftkühler wie deinem würde das auch wenig Sinn machen, dazu ist der Kühler zu schwach. Wenn es Thermalright sein soll, hättest du dir eher den Archon oder Silver Arrow holen sollen oder ein vergleichbares Produkt von einem anderen Hesteller. Der Macho ist gut, aber wirklich Dampf hat er nicht und ist auch nicht dafür ausgelegt. 
Ansonsten.... Wakü kaufen 

Wir haben drei Azubis, aber die haben genug zu tun und bei uns wischt ein Putzservice den Boden. Praktikanten und Azubis werden hier sehr stark in die normalen Abläufe eingebunden. Da wischt oder putzt niemand etwas  Ok, die tägliche Obstplatte für alle müssen sie zurecht schneiden  

Ich muss mal den Chef von Alphacool, also Andi, fragen ob er mal Werte für mich hat. Eigentlich müsste der grade bei uns im Haus herumschwirren.


----------



## Addi (9. Juni 2015)

Naja für 90 € bekomme ich einen High-End CPU Luftkühler inkl. Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste die um Welten besser ist, desweiteren kann ich da den Kühler locker 5-10 mal wechseln.

Allerdings ist diese  elektrisch leitend. 

Das Produkt hat in meinen Augen nur eine minimale Daseinsberechtigung. Nähmlich dann wenn kein elektrischleitendes Material eingesetzt werden kann.

Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht wo das der Fall wäre.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin sicher, wenn ihr das hier im Forum ausschreiben würdet, hättet ihr Ruck Zuck eure Tester. 
Hier laufen ja auch genug qualifizierte Leute rum.
Und wenn die Dinger wirklich so gut sind wie versprochen, dann habt ihr ja auch nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2015)

Addi schrieb:


> Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste die um Welten besser ist



Das ist eine Behauptung, nicht mehr, oder kannst du das belegen? Ich glaube eher weniger. Die besten Wärmeleitpasten kommen sehr nahe an Flüssigmetall heran, selbst dort ist Flüssigmetall schon nicht "um Welten" besser.  Die Aussage ist schlichtweg quatsch.

@jamie
Ich mache diesen Job seit nun mehr 5 Jahren. Guten Forentester kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Die Leute die etwas drauf haben, wissen wie man Samples anfragt und die meisten haben meinen Kontakt. Man muss mich nur fragen.


----------



## Addi (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung, nicht mehr, oder kannst du das belegen? Ich glaube eher weniger. Die besten Wärmeleitpasten kommen sehr nahe an Flüssigmetall heran, selbst dort ist Flüssigmetall schon nicht "um Welten" besser.  Die Aussage ist schlichtweg quatsch.



Meine Aussage bezieht sich auf die Datenblätter dieser Pasten  Gut, vielleicht habe ich es etwas ungünstig formuliert. 

Ich warte auf erste Tests, bezweifele aber weiter das die "Eisschicht" an die Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste rankommt.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 

Naja ich habe schon deutliche Temperaturunterschiede erleben können. Besonders bei sehr stromhungrigen CPU´s die dann auch noch ordentlich übertaktet sind und schon eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung brauchen.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich mache diesen Job seit nun mehr 5 Jahren. Guten Forentester kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Die Leute die etwas drauf haben, wissen wie man Samples anfragt und die meisten haben meinen Kontakt. Man muss mich nur fragen.



Hmm, soweit ich weiß, wollt ihr hier ein Produkt verkaufen. Initiative zu zeigen, kann also nicht schaden. Und dass euch die angebliche Leistung ohne Beleg hier erstmal keiner abkauft, sollte klar sein. Insbesondere bei dem Preis wird's wohl wenige Blindkäufer geben. 
Eine Handvoll Tester dürften ja auch reichen - hier im Forum gibt's ja auch genug: der 8auer, Jarafi,...
Momentan steht nämlich Behauptung gegen Behauptung/Mutmaßung. Und als Verkäufer ist "das ist Quatsch" immer eine unkluge Reaktion und eine reine Behauptung ein schlechtes Verkaufsargument. Das weiß ich auch ohne 5 Jahre Erfahrung.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung, nicht mehr, oder kannst du das belegen? Ich glaube eher weniger. Die besten Wärmeleitpasten kommen sehr nahe an Flüssigmetall heran, selbst dort ist Flüssigmetall schon nicht "um Welten" besser.  Die Aussage ist schlichtweg quatsch.



Wieso ist das denn Quatsch? Flüssigmetall erreicht ohne weiteres 30 W/mK und noch viel mehr und welche, im normalen Einzelhandel erhältliche, Paste bringt denn bitte viel mehr als 10-15 W/mK?

Also für mich sind das Welten.  

Das ist auch keine Behauptung, das ist so.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @NCphalon
> Seltsam.. die Weltweite Angabe wird immer in W/mK gemacht



Und im Bild steht W/mk


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2015)

Die "Eisschicht" kann ich mir gut als Wärmeleitmittel zwischen einer  lange VRM-Reihe und dem entsprechenden auf der Platine verschraubten VRM-Kühler vorstellen. Ein Test interessiert mich ebenfalls.



Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das ist eine Behauptung, nicht mehr, oder kannst du das belegen? Ich glaube eher weniger. Die besten Wärmeleitpasten kommen sehr nahe an Flüssigmetall heran, selbst dort ist Flüssigmetall schon nicht "um Welten" besser.  Die Aussage ist schlichtweg quatsch.



*~8 W/(m*K)* einer normalen WLP vs. *17 **W/(m*K)* Eisschicht vs. *38,4 W/(m*K)* Liquid Ultra

Daten der Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra:



Pastöse Metalllegierung (Ga, In, Rh, Ag, Zn, Sn, Bi in Graphit-Cu-Matrix) 
Silber glänzend, geruchlos 
0,15-ml-Spritze 
Erweichungstemperatur: 8°C 
Siedepunkt: > 1.350°C 
Dichte: 6,85 g/cm³ 
Viskosität bei 20°C: 10³ mPa*s 
Elektrische Leitfähigkeit: 8,12*10^6 S/m 
*Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 38,4 W/(m*K)*
 
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, 1g (15ml) für 9€, Menge ist für mehrere Anwendungen ausreichend, leicht aufzutragen und wieder zu entfernen (ohne aufgeraute Oberfläche).

Bei meiner CPU zwischen Die (IHS entfernt/CPU geköpft) und Wasserkühler und ich sehe bei einer GPU/CPU keinen Grund daran etwas zu ändern. Wie oben erwähnt finde ich die Eisberg für die VRM-Kühlung aber interessant.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Offiziell kann man WLPs nicht noch mal verwenden. Was man beim herumprobieren erreicht und kann, ist eine andere Sache. Nur wenn ich mich hier hinstelle "Es geht, kannst du wiederverwenden" dann habe ich in einer Stunde die ersten Beschwerden, dass es eben nicht geht. In der Regel zieht man die ab - wie Gummi, das stimmt - legt sie beiseite, da werden die dreckig dann hält der Kleber nicht mehr richtig oder die Wärmeleitfähigkeit sinkt.
> Aber privat habe ich das auch schon so gemacht, nur raten möchte ich es keinem.




Schon klar, ich weiß ja nicht wie die Beschaffenheit dieser neuen Pads sind. Wäre halt gut zu wissen ob sie am Heatspreader der CPU kleben bleiben und man den Kühler einfach wieder draufsetzen kann. 
Gerade wenn man einen fetten Luftkühler hat der gerne mal alles auf dem Mainboard verdeckt, muss dieser leider manchmal öfters runter als man denkt 








Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei einem Luftkühler wie deinem würde das auch wenig Sinn machen, dazu ist der Kühler zu schwach. Wenn es Thermalright sein soll, hättest du dir eher den Archon oder Silver Arrow holen sollen oder ein vergleichbares Produkt von einem anderen Hesteller. Der Macho ist gut, aber wirklich Dampf hat er nicht und ist auch nicht dafür ausgelegt.
> Ansonsten.... Wakü kaufen




1. Hat mein Kumpel ebenfalls einen 4790K mit dem Archon, er hat keine besseren Temps, ich habe sogar teilweise bessere. Auch hat mein HR-02 gegen eine AiO mit 240mm Radi ebenfalls bessere Temps gezeigt und das obwohl die Lüfter auf der AiO Wakü mit 1800RPM geblasen haben und auf meinem Macho läuft der Lüfter geschmeidig mit 750RPM. Du unterschätzt den Kühler gewaltig. 
2. Hatte ich schon Waküs, tu ich mir nie wieder an. Eine Pumpe ist immer lauter als ein reiner Luftgekühlter Rechner. Es kostet viel und ist einfach nur umständlich sobald ein Hardwarewechsel ansteht. Das ist es mir nicht mehr Wert.




Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wir haben drei Azubis, aber die haben genug zu tun und bei uns wischt ein Putzservice den Boden. Praktikanten und Azubis werden hier sehr stark in die normalen Abläufe eingebunden. Da wischt oder putzt niemand etwas  Ok, die tägliche Obstplatte für alle müssen sie zurecht schneiden



Ich hoffe du verstehst das es nicht ernst gemeint war  


Also ich bin nun umso gespannter wie die Pads abschneiden gegen die besten Leitpasten, laut dir müssten sie ja mit Abstand besser sein


----------



## Wortakrobat (9. Juni 2015)

@Lios - der Gedanke an das Flüssigmetall kam mir vorhin auch schon... aber irgendwie war ich zu faul zum googlen nach den Werten... Es zeigt sich ein weiteres mal das keine Wunder mehr zu erwarten sind in Sachen WLP... 

Für VRAM mag aber die Eisschicht was sein, wobei da "Klebepads im Sinne der Eisschicht" besser wären...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2015)

@Biosschnitzel
Dann machst du etwas falsch. Ich habe lange Zeit für Thermalright gearbeitet und der HR 02 ist schwächer als der Archon und eine AIO mit 240mm Radiator. 

Das mit den Praktikanten habe ich schon verstanden   Eigentlich sollte meine Aussage auch witziger klingen, aber irgendwie kam es wohl nicht ganz rüber. Mein Humor ist einfach zu trocken XD.

@Lius Nudin
Fein, du hast die technischen Daten, aber die deine Aussage war, dass Flüssigmetal um Welten besser wäre. Das belegen die technischen Daten theoretisch, in der Praxis liegt Flüssigmetal kaum vor sehr guten Wärmeleitpasten. Und nun? 
Du kannst deine Aussage immer noch nicht belegen.  

@jami
Innitiative? Fakt ist, Sampes stehen allen zur Verfügung die so etwas testen können, Fakt ist, niemand hat sich bisher bereiterklärt sich die Teile anzusehen. Das Argument "Zu uninteressant" oder "Zu aufwendig für so etwas".


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Biosschnitzel
> Dann machst du etwas falsch. Ich habe lange Zeit für Thermalright gearbeitet und der HR 02 ist schwächer als der Archon und eine AIO mit 240mm Radiator.



Ich mache was falsch wenn er Super kühlt? Interessant  
Im ernst, ich habe mehrfach bei gleicher Raumtemperatur getestet (zumindest AiO mit 3300RPM Pumpe und 2x 1800 RPM Lüftern) und der Macho war ~ 2° besser bei absoluter Stille, die AiO war extrem laut durch die Lüfter, die Pumpe ist bei voller Leistung auch deutlich zu hören gewesen. 
Evtl beziehst du deine Erfahrungen auf den alten Macho? Ich benutze den neuen in der Revision B. 



Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Das mit den Praktikanten habe ich schon verstanden   Eigentlich sollte meine Aussage auch witziger klingen, aber irgendwie kam es wohl nicht ganz rüber. Mein Humor ist einfach zu trocken XD.



Der Anfang war ernst, das Ende nicht, war mir unsicher  (kam so rüber als wenn du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast, weil ich euch etwas unterstellt habe *hust*)  

Im HardwareLuxx und anderen großen Webseiten auch niemand der es testen möchte? 
Verstehe ich es richtig, ihr fragt nicht an sondern wartet bis jemand von selbst Interesse hat es zu testen? 

Also eins ist klar, vielen dürften zumindest hier zwar sehr misstrauisch aber auch interessiert sein wie die Pads denn nun im Vergleich abschneiden. Ich hoffe es wird bald mal ein Tester gefunden


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also eins ist klar, vielen dürften zumindest hier zwar sehr misstrauisch aber auch interessiert sein wie die Pads denn nun im Vergleich abschneiden. Ich hoffe es wird bald mal ein Tester gefunden



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.
 Ohne handfeste Daten, werde ich für meinen Teil, so teure Pad's jedenfalls nicht kaufen, ohne zu wissen wieviel besser oder schlechter diese Pads sind.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2015)

@Jeretxxo
Skepsis ist nicht mein Problem und kann ich gut verstehen  Man muss nicht alles für bare Müntze nehmen was Leute aus der PR-Abteilung ,also jemand wie ich, einem vor die Füße werfen. Das tue ich auch nicht im privaten Bereich. ABER... und das geht mir offengestanden auf den Keks... dieses sofortige schlecht Reden von Dingen die man weder wirklich kennt noch unabhängige Test gesehen hat, das finde ich unmöglich mittlerweile. Zu sagen, dass man an der Leistung zweifelt, das man augrund der Daten, Bilder ect. etwas nicht so toll findet, ist ja völlig in Ordnung. Nur bei fast jeder News zu einem Produkt, egal welches und von wem, werden erstmal Dinge gesagt die gar nicht nachvollzogen werden können und das finde ich alles andere als gut.

@Bioschnitzel
Ich nehme kaum etwas böse, auch wenn ich vielleicht manchmal ein bisschen direkt zurück schreibe  Ich bin eigentlich ein sehr lockerer Mensch mit dem man sehr viel Spaß haben kann. Keine Sorge 

Bei Samples ist mal so mal so. Bestimmte Produkte biete ich direkt an und suche mir Redakteure, viele Redakteure fragen auch direkt an. Alle Redakteure bekommen ja auch die direkte Infos zu den neuen Produkten, die wissen also was neu gekommen ist und fragen natürlich auch selbst an. Man muss hierbei auch bedenken, dass ich Weltweit meine Kontakte zu Redakteuren habe, von Brasilien bis Australien, USA und eben ganz Europa. Und ja... Pads und Wärmeleitpasten will fast niemand testen. Das ist jedesmal ein Krampf hier jemanden zu finden. 

Die großen Redaktionen stürtzen sich immer merh auf andere Bereiche wie Tablets, Handys ect. dafür wandert dann die Manpower eben aus dem PC-Bereich eher rüber zu den mobilen Geräten. Dann bleiben derart kleine Produkte, die oft als Mitnehmware gesehen werden, liegen. Das heißt, man kann es den Redaktionen auch nicht wirklcih anlasten, denn sie sind schlichtweg überfüllt. Auf manchen Seiten gibts für Artikel Monate an Wartezeit bis ein Test erscheint. Ausnahmen sind natürlich echte Neuheiten die man unter NDA raus bringt, aber auch da sagen schon viele Nein weil die zeit leiber für CPUs und GPUs oder etwas interessanteres herhalten muss. Daher haben wir ja auf allen Seiten den Einheitsbrei an Tests von immer den gleichen Artikeln. 

Der Macho Rev.B habe ich noch auf den Markt geworfen  Ich kenne den Kühler. Bei unseren Testumgebungen (also Thermalright Tstsystem) schaffte der Macho nicht mal im Ansatz die Leistung des Archon. lediglich im Semipassiven Modus liegen sie Leistungstechnisch ähnlich. Im übrigen unterscheiden sich alle Maco Versionen (Also geicher Größe) technisch kaum bis gar nicht untereinander. Das sind zu 95% rein optische Änderungen. Aber das ist eine andere Baustelle


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Einblick hinter die Kulissen. 
Aber sollten es nicht genug "freiwillige" Forenuser geben welche sie testen können? 
Die würden sich bestimmt freuen so ein Produkt testen zu können, da gehts ja schließlich nicht ums Geld verdienen wenn keine Redaktion hinter sitzt. 
Hier im Forum hat zum Beispiel "der8auer" schon eine große Vergleichsliste von Wärmeleitpasten erstellt. Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob ihr schon miteinander Kontakt deswegen hattet, aber würde ja wunderbar reinpassen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html


Kann natürlich sein das der8auer mit seinen eigenen Projekten schon gut ausgelastet ist.  


Zum macho, ich kann natürlich nicht direkt mein Macho mit dem Archon meines Kumpels vergleichen, da wir unterschiedliche Rechner haben (wenn das Setup auch recht ähnlich ist). Er hat evtl einen viel wärmeren 4790K erwischt. Allerdings bin ich wie gesagt mit meinem Macho mehr als zufrieden, vor allem da er die Magiccool 240 AiO übertrumpft in Lautstärke und Kühlleistung und Montage. Laut dem Test im Luxx soll die AiO deutlich besser als ein Prolimatech Genesis sein und eben genauso gut kühlen wie die anderen Platzhirsche im AiO Bereich. Falsche Montage würde ich ausschließen, da ich privat als auch Beruflich damit zutun habe. Ein Kühler bekomme ich schon richtig montiert würde ich meinen  

Hätte auch noch einen Alphacool Yellowstone Spirit da und ein AGB sowie Anschlüsse und ein ganz alter 240er Radi der schon auseinander Fällt. Also eine halbe Wakü habe ich schon im Keller, aber die Kosten sind trotzdem noch nicht ohne wenn ich daraus wieder eine ganze Wakü machen würde. Ist zwar schade aber was will man machen


----------



## Quppi (10. Juni 2015)

Also wenn ihr keine Redaktion für nen Test findet, könnt ihr hier im Forum auch nen Thread eröffnen, wo sich Leute für nen Test bewerben können. Ich wette hier gibts genug Leute die sich die Finger danach lecken, und auch genügend Erfahrung/Ausrüstung haben um das ordentlich zu testen.
Interessant sind die Dinger ja schon.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Biosschnitzel
> Dann machst du etwas falsch. Ich habe lange Zeit für Thermalright gearbeitet und der HR 02 ist schwächer als der Archon und eine AIO mit 240mm Radiator.
> 
> Das mit den Praktikanten habe ich schon verstanden   Eigentlich sollte meine Aussage auch witziger klingen, aber irgendwie kam es wohl nicht ganz rüber. Mein Humor ist einfach zu trocken XD.
> ...



1.) stammen die Worte "um Welten besser" nicht von mir und aufgegriffen habe ich sie auch nicht. Ergo muss ich die Worte auch nicht belegen.
2.) stammt von euch die Aussage in der Atikelbeschreibung auf Aquatuning: 
"Mit bis zu 17 W/mk übertreffen die Pads alle bisher da gewesenen  Wärmeleitpads und -Pasten! So lassen sich nun alle Hardwarekomponenten  ganz einfach und sauber mit Wärmeleitpads verbauen! ..."
Der erste Satz stimmt schon einmal nicht. 
3.) sagst du: 


Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Lius Nudin
> Fein, du hast die technischen Daten, aber die deine Aussage war, dass  Flüssigmetal um Welten besser wäre. Das belegen die technischen Daten  theoretisch, in der Praxis liegt Flüssigmetal kaum vor sehr guten  Wärmeleitpasten. Und nun?
> Du kannst deine Aussage immer noch nicht belegen.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Unterschiede deiner Ansicht nach generell so gering sind, wieso soll die "Eisschicht" dann besser geeignet sein als normale Wärmeleitpaste oder Wärmeleitpads für 5€? An der höheren Wärmeleitfähigkeit liegt es nach deiner Aussage ja nicht (Flüssigmetall > Eisschicht > "normale Wärmeleitpaste/-pad).

Erklär mir doch einfach warum die "Eisschicht" das beste Produkt am Markt ist.


----------



## Addi (10. Juni 2015)

Einfach einen PCGH-Lesertest-Thread eröffnen und dann einfach mal sehen wer sich bewirbt, ganz einfach.

Zur Not bewerbe ich mich  


Spoiler



Ich hätte 2 Systeme zum testen.

i7 4770k @ 4,8 GHz @ Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
i5 2500k @ 5 GHz    @ Alpenföhn K2

Dann besorge ich mir noch:

Gelid GC Extreme
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra / Pro

Artic Cooling MX-4 hab ich hier auch noch.

Würde dann halt bei jeder Paste/Pad 2-3 Kühlerwechsel machen damit Montagefehler ausgeschlossen sind und den Mittelwert nehmen und gut ist.

Außerdem würde ich noch @ Stockspeed testen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2015)

Aus technischer Sicht sieht es ja recht einfach aus:  Je dünner die Übertragungsschicht ist, umso besser. Und je dünner sie ist, umso irrelevanter ist auch ihre Wärmeleitfähigkeit. 

Die Pads sind mit 0,5mm ziemlich dick. Um Welten dicker als WLP,  die man mit der Kraft von tausend Sonnen zusammengepresst hat. Da ist einfach die Materialschicht im Bereich von 10[SUP]-2[/SUP]  dünner. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das mit einer besseren Wärmeleitfähigkeit vom Faktor 3 oder 4 wett machen können, sie sind einfach extrem dick. 


Für RAM oder VRM Kühler wäre das vielleicht interessant, wenn diese nicht selbstklebend sein müssen.  Aber auf der CPU ... ?  Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2015)

@Quipp
Ich lasse unabhängigen Redaktionen den vortritt  Mit Forentester habe ich in den letzten Jahren viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Jedes fünfte Sample verschwindet im Nimmermansland, da vergeht einem irgendwann die Lust. Es gibt einige gute die viel und verbreitet schreiben, aber die haben auch nicht immer Zeit.

@Stryke7
Wer will denn Wärmeleitpads auf die CPU klatschen? das hier die Dicke nicht ideal ist, ist ja nix Neues, Pads verwendet man ja auch deshalb für V-Rams, Spawas und andere Bauteile, aber keine CPU. Das kann man machen wenn man nicht Übertaktet und eine sparsame CPU hat oder in Notebooks wo eine WLP einfach zu dünn ist, da dort fast immer (Ausnahmen gibt es aber) ein Pad verwendet wird und die Kühlung dementsrechend nicht so eng anliegt wie bei einem Desktop Rechner. 

@Lios Nudin
Was stimmt den an dem Satz nicht? Die 17 W/mK übertreffen alle bisherigen Wärmeleitpasten und Pads. Und natürlich kann man damit sämtliche Hardwarekomponeten sauber und einfach verbauen, also was ist daran falsch?

Den zweiten Satz ignoriere ich mal und beantworte das mit deiner letzten Frage. Sie sind die besten Pads, weil sie einfach die besten aktuell am Markt sind. Für das typische Einsatzgebiet eines Pads gibt es, wenn man die höchste Leistung will, einfach keine Alternative. Typisches Einsatzgebiet sind V-Ram, Spawas, Notebooks ect. Da verwendet man üblicherweise Pads statt Wärmeleitpaste oder gar Flüssigmetal. Grade Übertakter freuen sich hier sehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

Ach nun auf einmal ist es nichts mehr für die CPU, ich denke es soll besser als Wärmeleitpasten sein und für Highendkunden mit starken CPU-Kühlern? 

Auch schreibt ihr ja deutlich:



> Mit bis zu 17 W/mk übertreffen die Pads alle bisher da gewesenen Wärmeleitpads und -Pasten! So lassen sich nun alle Hardwarekomponenten ganz einfach und sauber mit Wärmeleitpads verbauen!
> Die „Alphacool Eisschicht“ bietet alle Vorteile und typischen Eigenschaften eines Wärmeleitpads: selbsthaftend, elastisch, anpassungsfähig und vieles mehr! Ebenso vielseitig ist auch das Anwendungsgebiet, ob bei RAM- und Mainboard Kühlern oder Grafikkarten- und CPU Kühlern, überall wo Platine auf Kühlkörper trifft ist man mit der Alphacool Eisschicht gut beraten.



Das sie überall besser sei als Wärmeleitpasten und auch bei CPU-Kühlern. 

Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2015)

Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> Wer will denn Wärmeleitpads auf die CPU klatschen? das hier die Dicke  nicht ideal ist, ist ja nix Neues, Pads verwendet man ja auch deshalb  für V-Rams, Spawas und andere Bauteile, aber keine CPU. Das kann man  machen wenn man nicht Übertaktet und eine sparsame CPU hat oder in  Notebooks wo eine WLP einfach zu dünn ist, da dort fast immer (Ausnahmen  gibt es aber) ein Pad verwendet wird und die Kühlung dementsrechend  nicht so eng anliegt wie bei einem Desktop Rechner.



Ich hatte bei so einigen vorherigen Aussagen von dir das Gefühl, es ginge um CPUs ...  



Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang,  wird es deutlich mehr Pads geben. Das liegt auch schon daran, dass sich  jeder Systemfertiger solche Pads wünscht, weil sie einfacher zu verbauen  sind.





Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Um wieviel sich die Temperaturen verbessern kann man pauschal überhaupt  nicht sagen. Das ist abhängig von der Wärmequelle und deren Form. Dazu  kommt noch der aufgesetzte Kühler ect. Natürlich darf man keine Wunder  erwarten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, der Nicht OCler wird kaum einen  Unterschied erleben, aber bei z.B. einem i5 4440 würde wohl auch keine  300€ Wakü einen Sinn machen. Ganz anders sieht es bei stark Übertakteten  Systemen aus. Aber auch hier kann man pauschal nichts sagen.





Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei einem Luftkühler wie deinem würde das auch wenig Sinn  machen, dazu ist der Kühler zu schwach.





Eddy-Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die besten Wärmeleitpasten kommen  sehr nahe an Flüssigmetall heran, selbst dort ist Flüssigmetall schon  nicht "um Welten" besser.



Zudem steht auf eurer Website, in der Produktbeschreibung:



> Ebenso vielseitig ist auch das Anwendungsgebiet, ob bei RAM- und  Mainboard Kühlern oder Grafikkarten- und CPU Kühlern, überall wo Platine  auf Kühlkörper trifft ist man mit der Alphacool Eisschicht gut  beraten.



Also, wollt ihr nun ein Pad entwickelt haben dass es mit Wärmeleitpasten aufnimmt oder nicht?  
Wenn ihr nun zurückzieht und sagt, dass ihr denen trotz guter Wärmeleitfähigkeit trotzdem keinen Boden streitig machen könnt, sehe ich eigentlich auch keinen Sinn darin dazu überhaupt einen Test durchzuführen.

Wenn es nur noch um die Kühlung von RAM und VRM geht, dann kann ich dazu nur zwei Dinge sagen:
- die Zielgruppe ist einfach zu klein für einen großen Test, und
- in dem Bereich machen nicht-selbstklebende Pads einfach keinen Sinn.

Das Problem liegt dabei auch beim Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis:  Andere Produkte kosten 5-10€, macht es wirklich Sinn ein vielfaches davon auszugeben?  Selbst wenn sie im Verhältnis zum Preis besser Wärme übertragen,  bleibt fraglich wieviele Menschen das brauchen.  Selbst die meisten gemoddeten und übertakteten Grafikkarten oder Mainboards kommen mit "billigen" Pads aus. 
Das wäre wiederum eine Frage, die man in einem Test klären müsste.  Den aber wohl nur sehr wenige Leute interessieren würde, ergo bleibt euch nicht viel anderes übrig als euch an private Tester in Foren zu wenden. 


Und Wärmeleitpads unter Notebook-CPUs ?   Ich habe bisher meistens Wärmeleitpaste gesehen, außer bei sehr schwach ausgestatteten Modellen. 
Im Allgemeinen haben Notebooks schon mehr als genug Probleme ihre thermische Verlustenergie los zu werden, da sollte man sich nicht noch zusätzlich eine schlechte Wärmeübertragung antun


----------



## KempA (6. Juli 2015)

Ich suche derzeit auch ein Wärmeleitpad, weil mir die Pasten aufn Senkel gehen 
Das Pad soll zwischen meinen i7 5820k und meinen Heatkiller IV.
Wäre hier die günstigste Eisschicht eine Alternative?
Das wäre dann ja diese hier: Alphacool Eisschicht - 11W/mK 100x100x0,5mm (Sarcon XR-He) | Wärmeleitpad | Wärmeleitmittel | Aquatuning Germany
Oder nehm ich dann lieber sowas? Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU (900100107) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2015)

Offenbar weiß der Hersteller selber nicht, ob seine Wärmeleitpaste dafür geeignet ist. 
Du kannst es ja mal versuchen.  

Flüssigmetallpaste überträgt bestimmt besser und ist dabei auch noch günstiger. Aber was auch immer es ist, dass dich an normaler Wärmeleitpaste stört, dürfte da nicht besser sein.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2015)

@Stryke7
Jeder der ein bisschen nachdenkt und in Physik ein wenig aufpasst, der weiß sehr genau das ein Pad nicht mit einer Wärmeleitpaste konkurrieren kann. Einfach weil die Dicke eines Pads um ein Vielfaches höher ist als bei einer fein aufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste. 
Nichtsdestotrotz, kann man die Pads auf einer CPU verwenden, nur wunder sollte man nicht erwarten. 
Deine Kostenrechnung mag für dich aufgehen, seltsam nur, dass wir die Teile mehr als gut verkaufen und die Leute davon begeistert sind. Warum? Weil man an vielen stellen eben keine Wärmeleitpaste verwenden kann sondern Pads benötigt. 

@KempA
Was stört dich denn an Wärmeleitpaste? Die Pads kannst du zwar verwenden, aber das ist eigentlich nicht deren primäres einsatzgebiet. Wie gesagt, ein Pad ist einfach deutlich dicker als fein aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> Jeder der ein bisschen nachdenkt und in Physik ein wenig aufpasst, der weiß sehr genau das ein Pad nicht mit einer Wärmeleitpaste konkurrieren kann. Einfach weil die Dicke eines Pads um ein Vielfaches höher ist als bei einer fein aufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste.
> Nichtsdestotrotz, kann man die Pads auf einer CPU verwenden, nur wunder sollte man nicht erwarten.



Ich habe zwar in Physik aufgepasst aber habe mich von dem Thread, insbesondere von Deiner Anpreisung des Produkts, ein wenig verleiten lassen. Ich dachte es handelt sich hier um so eine Art "Wundermittel" aber letztendlich ist es nichts anderes als ein dickes WLP mit guter Wärmeleitfähigkeit, das nur bedingt für den Einsatz auf CPUs geeignet ist. Sehe ich das richtig? 

Bitte fühle Dich nicht angegriffen aber die Erwartungshaltung die geschürt wird, wenn man den Teaser liest, ist eine viel zu hohe. Nichts für ungut! 

Eventuell solltest Du den Startbeitrag noch etwas anpassen. Die Aussage "_Die Eisschlicht ist die ideale Wahl für CPUs und GPUs._" scheint ja nicht in allen Fällen zu wirklich zu stimmen.


----------



## JPW (7. Juli 2015)

WLP und Pads zählen für mich eher als Wegwerf Artikel und deshalb würde ich niemals soviel Geld dafür ausgeben. 
Jede Innovation ist aber gut, weshalb mich das Produkt schon interessiert. 

Aber den Macho als schwach zu bezeichnen ist ja wohl einfach nicht richtig. 
Der hält mit den meisten AiO Waküs locker mit und ist dabei Leiser. 
Klar gibt es noch bessere, aber das sind ein paar Doppelturmkühler wie z. B. das Noctua Top Modell, die dann direkt um einiges teurer sind. 

Eine Custom Wakü ist was anderes, da kann man sich ja auch eine leise pumpe kaufen (nicht wie bei einer aio)


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> Jeder der ein bisschen nachdenkt und in Physik ein wenig aufpasst, der  weiß sehr genau das ein Pad nicht mit einer Wärmeleitpaste konkurrieren  kann. Einfach weil die Dicke eines Pads um ein Vielfaches höher ist als  bei einer fein aufgetragenen Wärmeleitpaste.
> Nichtsdestotrotz, kann man die Pads auf einer CPU verwenden, nur wunder sollte man nicht erwarten.


Das widerspricht jetzt aber euren vorherigen Aussagen ... 


Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Eisschlicht ist die ideale Wahl für CPUs und GPUs.





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in denen Wärmeleitpads  hinter Wärmeleitpasten hinter her hinken ist schlichtweg vorbei.



...  und trifft damit unsere Vermutungen. Ihr habt zwar ein gutes Wärmeleitpad entwickelt,  aber das ist kein Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Aussage "_Die Eisschlicht ist die ideale Wahl für CPUs und GPUs._"



Diese Aussage, ist leider über meinen Tisch gehuscht ohne das mir das richtig aufgefallen ist. Es ist überspitzt formuliert, das ist richtig. Richtig wäre, man kann das Pad für CPUs verwenden, auch für GPUs, aber die Ultralösung ist es hierfür nicht. Das ist eher etwas für bequeme Menschen. Eigentlich ist es tatsächlich ideal für eben alle Bereich die Abseits davon liegen. V-Rams, Spannungswandler, Chipsätze, Steuerchips (abseits von PCs) und viele weitere Bereich wo man eben nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste arbeiten kann. 
Seien wir mal ehrlich, eine GPU zu kühlen ist nicht mehr das Problem. Problematischer sind aktuell eher Spannungswandler die nahe des Limits laufen was die Temperaturen betrifft. Gegenüber normalen Pads kann man hier deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen. 10°C und mehr sind hier möglich. 

@JPW
Ich hatte selbst lange Zeit einen Macho und habe damit einen Haswell i5 Semipassiv gekühlt. Schlecht ist er nicht, günstig auch, aber unter stark verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas anderes. Gegen AIOs mit 120/140 mm Radiator, kann man durchaus Punkte machen, allerdings sind solche AIOs auch nicht wirklich "stark". Anders sieht es aus, wenn du einen 240 mm Radiator dran hängen hast, sofern das nicht ein Ultra Thin mit nur 30/35mm ist. Am Ende geht es hauptsächlich um die gebotene Kühlfläche der Kühler/Radiatoren. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt, kannst du nicht mehr mit einem Luftkühler mithalten, da die Größe einfach sehr eingeschränkt ist. Man muss aber eingestehen, aktuelle AIO Generationen stehen ja technisch noch am Anfang. Neue Entwicklungen sind auf dem Weg, die werden deutlich besser sein als die aktuellen Produkte. Zumal immer mehr Hersteller in diesem Bereich einsteigen und mitmischen werden. Und ich meine OEM Fertiger, keine Firmen die Labeln.

@Stryke7
Die Pads hinken ja auch nicht mehr hinterher. Aber gegen eine Top Wärmeleitpaste verliert die Eisschicht auf einer CPU oder GPU. Ein normales Pad stemmt die Abwärme einer CPU nicht, die Eisschicht schon. Nur Bestwerte wird man im Vergleich nicht erreichen.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

Wird es von der Eisschicht auch eine Klebevariante geben? Gerade im Bereich Spannungswandler und VRAM sind viele Grafikkarten ohne Kühler für VRAM und SpaWa ausgestattet oder haben keine Befestigungslöcher für Kühler.

In so einem Fall muss ich dann zum Klebepad greifen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist aktuell nicht geplant. Bei einem Fullcover Kühler kann man die auch einfach drauf legen und dann den Kühler festziehen. Ansonsten kann man auch einfach 2-Komponenten Kleber verwenden, davon braucht man nur extrem wenig und die Wärmeleiteigenschaften behindert es kaum bis gar nicht. 
Aber du hast recht, selbstklebende wären besser. Ich muss mich mal schlau machen warum wir keine haben die Selbstklebend sind. Bisher hat mich tatsächlich noch niemand darauf angesprochen.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juli 2015)

Fullcoverkühler haben nämlich nur die wenigsten Karten, vermutlich sogar nur spezielle Wasserblöcke. Viele Karten müssen oft nur mit einem GPU-only-Kühler auskommen, während VRAM und SpaWa nur auf etwas Wind hoffen dürfen.

Gerade wegen des dann geringen Platzbedarf unter so einem Kühler ist ein Klebepad ideal, vor allen weil man es auch schneller und rückstandsfrei wieder abbekommt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Juli 2015)

Du hast recht, hier lag der Fokus eben auf Fullcover Kühler, bei Luftkühlern sieht es ganz anders aus. Ich bin schon am Fragen warum wir die nicht als Selbstklebende Pads haben. Ich habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung warum nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich nehm mal an, bezüglich einer klebbaren Eisschicht gibt es nicht mehr viel?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juli 2015)

Wird es nicht geben. Das Material lässt eine voraufgetragene Klebeschicht leider nicht zu. Hier muss man auf 2-Komponenten Kleber zurückgreifen.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (3. August 2015)

Hat die Dinger jetzt schon einmal jemand getestet? Ich habe mir mal die 14W/mK Pads bestellt, in der Hoffnung die Temperatur der Spannungswandler meiner 290x etwas senken zu können. Ich hoffe hier auf was gutes, weil das die gleichen Pads sein dürften, die seit einiger Zeit in USA schon von Fujipoli zu bekommen sind. Und die werden in den amerikanischen Foren recht gelobt.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. August 2015)

Es sind die gleichen Pads wie von Fujipoli


----------



## FR4GGL3 (11. August 2015)

Nur mal ne kurze Rückmeldung - kein echter Test/Review: die Pads können echt was auf den Spannungswandlern. Ich habe einen EKWB 290X SE im Einsatz. Mit den mitgelieferten Pads hatte ich recht hohe Temperaturen auf den Spannungswandlern (VRM1). Unter MSI Kombustor zwischen 87 und 93°C. Unter Standard Firestrike ca. 70°C.

Deshalb habe ich mir die Fujipoly/Eisschicht Pads mit 14W / mK UND die EKWB Backplate bestellt. Ich habe auf beiden Seiten die Eisschichtpads zwischen VRM und Kühlkörper. Die Wärme wird sehr gut an die Kühlkörper abgegeben, auf der Rückseite kann man die Backplate kaum anfassen (ich vermute zwischen 50 und 60°C). Die VRM1 werden mir momentan unter MSI Kombustor sehr lange knapp über 62°C gehalten und klettern nur seeehr langsam (irgendwann wird dann mein Radiator zu knapp, weshalb die Temperaturen steigen). Also im Endeffekt bringen mir die Pads genau das was ich wollte. Die Backplate trägt hier bestimmt auch ihren Teil dazu bei, aber die über 20°C Temperaturunterschied kommen bestimmt nicht nur von der Backplate alleine. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und hoffe auf einen echten Test dieser Pads, ich kann das nicht und möchte mir auch den Aufwand nicht geben. Soll nur mal ein Eindruck von mir sein. Vielleicht findet sich mal jemand mit mehr know how.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. August 2015)

Echte Tests wird es wohl kaum geben, die meisten wollen ihre Karten nicht wegen WLP Pads riskieren. Leider. Allerdings sind wir aktuell fast durchgehend ausverkauft oder sehr knapp im Lagerbestand. Sie laufen demnach sehr gut


----------



## Berserkus (24. September 2015)

Ich könnte die sehr gut gebrauchen und zwischen dem Backplate meiner ASUS ROG MATRIX R9 290X hinter CPU und VRAM kleben, die GPU hat ja bekanntlich zwar einen guten Kühler aber leider sind die Heatpipes so angeordnet das nicht alle Kontakt zur CPU haben. Die Temps der Karte sind leider deswegen zwar OK aber nicht wirklich gut. Da könnten diese Pads schon einiges an Wärme zur Backplate leiten, den da ist nix als Luft zwischen. Hier hat ASUS leider, wie bei den Heatpipes, nicht mitgedacht.
Leider gibt die Karte keine VRM Temps aus und die CPU Temps sind bei den Aussentemps im Moment kaum über 75° zu kriegen, bei 10% OC (im Sommer hatte ich bei 40° Raumtemp gute 100° GPU),  aber ich könnte ein Montageclip drehen und auf YouTube einstellen. Der Preis ist m.M.n. noch zu hoch, bei der hälfte würde ich mir das recht sicher sogar überlegen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. September 2015)

Da werde ich dich enttäuschen müssen, der Preis wird sich sicherlich nicht halbieren oder so stark sinken. Warum nicht die mit 11Wm/k nehmen? Die sind vergleichsweise günstig und immer noch besser als das Meiste was normalerweise auf Grafikkarten verwendet wird. Typischerweise liegt dort der Wm/k Wert eher bei 3,5 bis 6 Wm/k.


----------



## Berserkus (29. September 2015)

Selbst die ist ja noch mehr als doppelt so teuer wie "normale", gut ist natürlich auch besser. Eine Überlegung ist es schon wert, nur warum ist der rest also die mit 14 und 17 Wm/k gleich so extrem überproportional teuer?


----------



## iGameKudan (29. September 2015)

Weil das was Besonderes für Enthausiasten ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (29. September 2015)

Weil solche Pads sehr teuer in der Herstellung sind. Überleg mal warum die meisten WLP Pads Wm/K Werte von maximal 6 haben?


----------



## Berserkus (29. September 2015)

Naja, wenn wer so was exklusives/einmaliges herstellt oder herstellen lässt dann lässt er sich das natürlich auch vergolden... Logisch, ist ja bei Grakas nicht anders da zahlt man für 15% mehr Leistung auch gleich das doppelte für die Graka.. :p 
Irgendwo muss ja die Gewinnmaximierung her kommen :p 

Oder Apple ^^^die kosten inkls. herstellung/entwicklung/vertrieb nichtmal 1/3 des Verkaufspreises, nicht umsonst haben die gut 150 Milliarden bar auf der hohen Kante :p


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2015)

Es ist immer leicht sich über Preise auszulassen wenn man die Hintergründe nicht kennt und nie zu Gesicht bekommt  Was viele für teuer erachten wird nicht selten mit lächerlichen Margen verkauft und andere Teile die günstig erscheinen haben Margen von über 50%. Oft kann man auch nicht nachvollziehen was für ein tatsächlicher Aufwand hinter manchem Produkt steht, weil Hersteller das auch gar nicht zeigen möchten.


----------

